# Why should FODMAPS be tried for 6 weeks



## Dave1111 (May 21, 2009)

I remember reading that FODMAPS should be tried for 6 weeks to see if it works.  I was wondering why this was the suggested timeframe, given that (if I understand the theory behind it) that it is the presence of the FODMAPS in your digestive tract that cause the problems (and so presumably, unless there are other mechanisms involved, your symptoms should improve as soon as they are excreted).


----------



## 2bnormal (Feb 20, 2015)

I think it is to give your body time to recuperate. For some of us, symptoms can take awhile to disappear. The FODMAP may no longer be present in your system but the irritation or inflammation it caused can take longer to heal. They say you should notice a difference within a couple weeks,but I didn't until closer to the 4th/5th week. Because of this, if the 6 weeks was cut short, it may mess up the test results when you start reintroducing high FODMAP foods.

Plus, it is very difficult to follow the low FODMAP diet strictly. The available food lists and information can vary. Because of this, I ended up eating foods or amounts that I realized later were not low FODMAP friendly and were causing symptoms.


----------



## nikke (Feb 20, 2015)

I always read very vague things from dietitians telling me that the intestines need time to calm down or something similar. Personally though I have made this experience, It took me about 6weeks before I could see significant results. I wonder if it might affect the micro-biota as well, since it is quiet restrictive. I believe I have seen studies looking at the effect of fast food vs more traditional food still eaten in the less developed world on the micro-biota. When heavily exposed to these dietary habits, I think the biota was substantially effected after about 2 weeks. You might want to check this out: http://www.nature.com/ajg/journal/v110/n2/full/ajg2014427a.html


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i posted this link awhile ago over on the research forum. it's an interesting article about the possible adverse effects that a strict low FODMAP diet can have on the gut microbiome. i've read articles similar to this since then.

this is why they advise that after six weeks of low FODMAP, you begin to challenge each FODMAP group, one food at a time, to see which foods bother you and which don't. some people find that only certain food from certain groups bother them, others find it's most foods from one or two groups that bother them but that they can tolerate foods from other groups, etc.

from the article:

"The functional significance and health implications of such changes might lead to caution about reducing FODMAP intake in the longer term. Liberalising FODMAP restriction to the level of adequate symptom control should be exercised."

it's a medscape article and you have to register to read it but registration is free and well worth the minute it takes to do it. medscape has a terrific gastro library.

"A low FODMAP (Fermentable Oligosaccharides, Disaccharides, Monosaccharides And Polyols) diet reduces symptoms of IBS, but reduction of potential prebiotic and fermentative effects might adversely affect the colonic microenvironment".

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/839632?src=wnl_edit_tpal&uac=15603EK


----------

